# Polo Gti - New Car Prep



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

After a rollercoaster 2 weeks and a series of unexpected but ultimately good events, it was time to bid farewell to the fiesta and hello to my new car, so figured I would do a little write up about it after prepping yesterday

This is how I picked it up at the dealers, very filthy and completely untouched as per my instructions, save for vacuuming out the insides and removing all transport wrapping

(Nice A3 "do not clean sign from the salesman")

















Prep started early in the morning on Saturday, and it was a chance to give the car a proper once over

The car had been in storage for 3-4 months so was completely covered in grey dust and grime, not to mention a load of flies from the drive home. With it being white it definitely stood out


























































Rubbers looking particularly faded









Wheels very dirty

















Allocation lettering still on the windscreen









Started off with a healthy spray of Autoglanz's Bug off all over the front to help loosen and shift the massacre









The whole car was then covered in Powermaxed Jet wash & Wax before the bulk of the loose dust was jetted off

Last of my ODK Arctic was used to cover in a blanket of snow foam and the grills etc were flushed out with G101 and some AF long haired brushes, before being rinsed down









































ODK Jet and a dash of ONR was used for the wash, which makes an extremely slippery mixture when paired with a Dooka Osha









After rinsing off and clearing no end of crud from the sills, shuts and grills, we could inspect the car for contamination









1" long splat of rubber on the bonnet and then an absolutely ridiculous amount of fallout, some of the pieces were huge

















1 Hit with BH Korrosol and then after that ran out I switched over to Autoglanz Blood tonic diluted 1:1 for the second hit
Huge amounts of reaction from all over the car







































After a tardis wipedown to dissolve the tar and loosen the rubber so it could be removed, the car was clayed with BH medium clay using ONR at QD strength as a lubricant

After removing all the remaining contaminants, the car was dried with a Klin Duo XL and the Drinker









Then the car was jacked up and the wheels removed for cleaning & sealing









Given a thorough clean with Orchard Autocare wheel cleanse, before rinsing and then being hit with Autoglanz Blood tonic & G101 for degreasing the tyres

















Not much fallout due to the 14 miles on the clock, but best to be sure









Wheels were given a light polish with M205 as I found out that the gloss black paint is ridiculously soft, it even marrs with a drying towel, before being panel wiped with Envy Filler Killer and then coated in Gtechniq C5

















Centre caps coated and aligned properly with the valves before dressing the tyres with Gyeon Tire. Love the gloss that C5 adds along with a lovely rainbow effect









Meanwhile the dirty arches were cleaned out with G101 before being dressed with CG Barebones. Never used this before but the shine and gloss from it was immense, so will definitely be using more of this in the future. Amazing grape smell!

Quick before and after

















Wheels fitted and looking great









All the trim including wing mirrors, side skirts, wiper arms, diffuser & scuttle were panel wiped and coated in C5









Tired rubbers were treated with SV seal feed, staggering the difference it made, especially considering this is a new car

















Glass was cleaned inside & out with Powermaxed Glass cleaner before being polished with Nanolex Glass polish, prior to application of Gtechniq G1
3 coats on the front, 1 on the side and 2 on the rear









The paint was then inspected and a few very faint swirls were noted, especially towards the edges of panels, but on the whole the paint was in excellent condition. As we had been going at this for over 8 hours, and it was nearing 5pm, we decided to leave machining for another day

Instead the paint was cleansed with ODK Pro cleanse









Before 2 coats of Obsession wax Dynasty was applied









Exhaust was cleaned and protected with Britemax metal twins and C5









Interior was given a quick wipedown with ODK Cabin

















11 hours later here are the finished shots and the colour can finally be shown off to its full extent
I was very pleased with the results and the car looks great, such a crisp finish and contrast really well with the black glass and dark trim

Thanks for reading


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You've done a fantastic job there 👍 

How are you finding the polo compared to the fiesta??

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> You've done a fantastic job there 👍
> 
> How are you finding the polo compared to the fiesta??
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I'm feeling it today for sure!
I'm absolutely loving it, they feel worlds apart in all honesty, the quality and fit and finish of the Polo is head and shoulders ahead

Not quite as good with steering feedback, but its alot more comfortable and way less crashy, but then you can hit the sport button and firm the ride up loads if you want

Engine is a beast, its got a much wider and flatter torque curve than the ST so it doesn't need as much winding up, with takeoff in 1st particularly good
Gears are nicely spaced too not like the idiotic overdrivey 6th that the fiesta had

All in all I love it, and I can finally get all side doors open on the driveway


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a lot of graft into that Phil and it shows.

As above, how does it feel/drive compared to the ST?

Also, does it have adaptive cruise? If so, you'll love that on decent journeys.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

That looks fantastic, enjoy the new car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> That's a lot of graft into that Phil and it shows.
> 
> As above, how does it feel/drive compared to the ST?
> 
> Also, does it have adaptive cruise? If so, you'll love that on decent journeys.


Thanks mate, I'm really pleased with how it turned out, and I glad I didn't let the dealers touch it given the level of contamination and dirt, they would have scrubbed at it no doubt

I mentioned a bit about the differences in the post above yours, but they feel quite different in the brief drives I have done. 
Much better levels of tech too and the LED headlights are amazing, never driven anything with as much range as them

Yes its got cruise control, but not the active one as it isn't an option on the gti, but weirdly you can get it on the lesser engined models
Its got parking sensors, reversing camera, climate control, auto lights, cornering lights, auto wipers and sport mode

Going to see if I can get the car net app activated at the dealers and then I'm all set


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ha ha, I read your reply to Sickstate just has I'd posted my question.

Very very nice looking car with tech a plenty.

From what you posted about the prep, I got the impression, much like myself when I spent a day on the BMW, that just a paint cleanse and wax was enough for now for the paint, ha ha.

Coating the BMW will happen soon, when I can be ar$ed to do it. For now, a maintenance wash/wax/QD keep it looking smart as I'd rather be driving it than coating it on the weekends off from work.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for going to such lengths to document your process. Car looks great!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha, I read your reply to Sickstate just has I'd posted my question.
> 
> Very very nice looking car with tech a plenty.
> 
> ...


Yeah its one of the reasons I went with white (other than it looking absolutely on point when clean), as its hides defects very well

Don't get me wrong its it very good condition, but there are the odd areas that you can see when you get the sun on it, or under an inspection lamp

Cant wait for the gloss enhancement but its finding the time to do it as you say, as real life takes over, especially with all the DIY work I'm trying to fit in around it

How are you finding your beemer?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fantastic Polo there Phil and a worthy upgrade on the Fiesta, a really good write up and hard grafting has really paid off, I will sign off with my customary have a beer on me :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Loving the BMW pal.

The noise and power are so addictive but it never really gets released.

For such a powerful car, it's a breeze to drive around town at 30mph and then really comes to life when you open it up. The pop's bangs from the exhaust are quite chavvy but bring a smile to your face.

The weather has played ball so far this year so the roof gets put down at every opportunity.

Just got to try and hold onto it for longer than the typical 9-12mths that we normally own a car but I can't see me getting bored any time soon.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Really nice job, just finished a golf tsi convertible which was also in white. This customer just wanted two hours work so it was nowhere near your standard, and the car was 5 years old. 

Great result, and very thorough.

Point taken on not letting the dealership wash the car. Last time I took my Golf in for a service at Sytner Huddersfield I saw them 'wash' another customers car with a sweeping brush, picking up the soapy water from the puddles on the ground.

I told the receptionist that I didnt want the car washed, why not she said, they are professional valeters.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fantastic Polo there Phil and a worthy upgrade on the Fiesta, a really good write up and hard grafting has really paid off, I will sign off with my customary have a beer on me :thumb:


Thanks, will definitely be having one tonight that's for sure!

Keep an eye out for it at waxstock, on the fence about entering it into arrive and shine

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Cracking car there, and some very nice work.
How did you find the C5 to use, it's something I've always wanted to try on my wheels


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks, will definitely be having one tonight that's for sure!
> 
> Keep an eye out for it at waxstock, on the fence about entering it into arrive and shine
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I've gotta get my tickets sorted as I've never been.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> Thanks, will definitely be having one tonight that's for sure!
> 
> Keep an eye out for it at waxstock, on the fence about entering it into arrive and shine
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Go on Phil, please enter it, you know it will look great there, I look forward to seeing it in person, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I've gotta get my tickets sorted as I've never been.


Will be my first time too, hope to meet you there :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> I've gotta get my tickets sorted as I've never been.


You'll like it, hope to see you there!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Go on Phil, please enter it, you know it will look great there, I look forward to seeing it in person, what have you got to lose?


It's just the lack of machining I've managed to do, and the fact that those wheels scare me how much they marr, so I'm dubious about how a waterless wash will affect it

Got Carpro ech2o to use tho which is meant to be good

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

bigalc said:


> Cracking car there, and some very nice work.
> How did you find the C5 to use, it's something I've always wanted to try on my wheels


Thanks very much

It's my 2nd time using C5 and its a surprisingly a doddle if you know what to do and not do

You need the wheels off and indoors ideally, and completely spotless throughout

Good lighting is key so if you have a friend who can hold a light, as that's the only thing you can do to see where you have been. It leaves a very thin film behind so you are relying on the shimmer to see what you have left to do/missed

As soon as you apply to the face, immediately remove with a short pile mf, then do the barrels

After you've done all 4 wheels you need to chuck the cloth as it crystallises hard, and then not get them wet for 24 hours to prevent water spotting

Other than that it's easy and gives great performance

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent right up and a very nice car, enjoy it - looks good in white and the gloss you've managed to get is great. Some cars really do suit white - especially when clean and glossed up


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hereisphilly said:


> It's just the lack of machining I've managed to do, and the fact that those wheels scare me how much they marr, so I'm dubious about how a waterless wash will affect it
> 
> Got Carpro ech2o to use tho which is meant to be good
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I won't use a waterless wash on my M2, I'll just give it a jet wash, I'm entering for the fun of it and to enjoy the experience, not worried how well the car will do.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Excellent write up and results. 

BTW, you will hate those tyres, they last but they are rubbish. Poor grip in the dry, they run wide too easily. Trade up to Michelins when you can.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I won't use a waterless wash on my M2, I'll just give it a jet wash, I'm entering for the fun of it and to enjoy the experience, not worried how well the car will do.


I'll probably end up doing it, it is a good experience as I entered the fiesta the 1st year

See you down there then!


Tricky Red said:


> Excellent write up and results.
> 
> BTW, you will hate those tyres, they last but they are rubbish. Poor grip in the dry, they run wide too easily. Trade up to Michelins when you can.


Interesting you say that, as I'm really enjoying the tyres at the moment as they are an improvement on the fiestas.... But that's because that one had Bridgestones too, but RE050As, which were the previous ones to mine

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Flipping lovely - those wheels look stunning, great job enjoy driving it.

As an aside where are you hosting your pics as I need to get myself a new site.:wave:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a lot of work done, must be impressed with your efforts.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

66Rob said:


> Flipping lovely - those wheels look stunning, great job enjoy driving it.
> 
> As an aside where are you hosting your pics as I need to get myself a new site.:wave:


Thanks, yeah they really set the car off and i think work really well with the white

Imgur for photos, so glad I never used photobucket as I'd be migrating loads and loads right now

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Hereisphilly said:


> I'll probably end up doing it, it is a good experience as I entered the fiesta the 1st year
> 
> See you down there then!Interesting you say that, as I'm really enjoying the tyres at the moment as they are an improvement on the fiestas.... But that's because that one had Bridgestones too, but RE050As, which were the previous ones to mine
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Have the S001 on the Golf GTE that I have. Not well rated. I think quite a few VW and Audi are shipping with Conti and Hankook now.

Hope you end up liking them, tyres are subjective I guess


----------



## Dizzy007 (Jun 22, 2017)

Great looking car, great write up and great photos so enjoyable. So much fallout it makes you think when is a new car a new car.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

well done that looks epic

that must be one of the last registered gtis of that shape? new polo coming out from october (doesnt look as nice).

i have a 16 plate polo r line which is a great car. agreed on the led lights theyre amazing!


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Its the best colour for the car.

I like my Pure White 1.2 TSi Polo so yours must be awesome in GTi form.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mr.t said:


> well done that looks epic
> 
> that must be one of the last registered gtis of that shape? new polo coming out from october (doesnt look as nice).
> 
> i have a 16 plate polo r line which is a great car. agreed on the led lights theyre amazing!


Yeah I was thinking that actually, won't be many more floating round any more as factory orders shut in April

I don't like the look of the new one from the outside either, although the inside does look awesome, deliveries of the new gti dont commence until feb

Problem I had was that my Fiesta PCH was going ending in November so would have fallen short for the new one

At the time of looking 3 weeks ago, VW Lincoln had no clue that factory orders had shut in April so were ready to take my money for a factory order.

Came out through discussions that they closed ages ago, so they then found this car with nearly the spec I wanted for a killer price, and the junior salesman confirmed they could hold it for me till November as I originally wanted

After paying the holding deposit, his very shee**** manager phoned me up and said the junior chap screwed up and I had to take the car in July and they couldn't hold it any longer

Kicked off and got the branch manager involved, who stepped in and paid off the remaining balance of my PCH so I could get this one way way earlier than I thought!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great work & write up Fella :thumb:
Car looks great in white, enjoy :driver:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice job, they're a great looking car in white.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Great job it looks brilliant! Wish I had this knowledge when I had my new car as it could of saved a lot of hassle! I considered a Polo GTI as I'm a big fan but was a bit outside of price range. Enjoy!


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

As I have just put a deposit down on a new 2018 Gti + 
Reading this thread had given me a lot to think about, especially as I have over 5 months wait till I get delivery, mine will also be white, with a long list of options ticked off


----------



## KRM (Jan 7, 2017)

The Polo looks superb! 
What are your thoughts about ODK cleanser compare to M&K Pure?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

KRM said:


> The Polo looks superb!
> What are your thoughts about ODK cleanser compare to M&K Pure?


Thanks! I haven't used M&K pure so can't compare, but I have got lime prime now and prefer that as removal is easier and on the whole the product is a bit more forgiving

Although I know since I got my pro cleanse Dan has revised the formula to aid in removal so maybe it's better?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

soft spot for these


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great Job is C5 enought to coat 4 wheels lovely Photo of the car.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

to coat inside and out of the wheels


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

panel wipe first before any coating


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

mb1 said:


> great Job is C5 enought to coat 4 wheels lovely Photo of the car.





mb1 said:


> to coat inside and out of the wheels





mb1 said:


> panel wipe first before any coating


Thanks, I got a 30ml bottle of c5 and it wasore than enough to do 4 X 17" wheels inside and out, and all the plastic trim on the car with a bit to spare

If you had similar size wheels or smaller you could get away with 15ml if you didn't want to do anything else afters

And yes all the wheels were panel wiped before application of C5 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I absolutly love that car!


----------

